# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs >  Any discord communities that are developing anything?

## amb1t1on

Does anyone know any communities that are working on developing any bots. I am a programmer and would like to find group to work with.

----------


## one_thawt

DM your discord name along with your experience.

----------


## erickore

i think no if any 1 working i want join

----------

